# augen e go 7in win CE wont boot up



## larryb1963

I purchased this netbook on ebay for $10.00 it said it freezes on boot up and it does. I cant get past the boot screen or turn it off with out using the reset button on the bottom .I tried the f2 opt and that didnt work I also tried to load the android program with SD and did nothing and I tried it USB. the stick flashes but still nothing ? just hangs 
******** system initializing ,please wait*******
What to try next ???? :4-dontkno


----------



## phyllisnelson

did you fix it? ihave the same issuse. mine was new almost two years ago. i used it a few time then this happen i never sent it in.


----------



## larryb1963

I no longer have this netbook but i did reflash it with a program I reserached chinese 7 in net book and found a program that shows how to short two pins located in the batery compartment and down loaded the new flash it worked mint and I gave it to my friends son as a gift he still uses it and has no issures with it . rersearch reflash 7 in net book I think it was in the HPC factor fourm ??? there is now a flash you can do using android look in you tube for that one hope this helps .


----------

